# renewing visa with over speeding conviction



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi good expats,

Is over-speeding conviction on my police clearance gives DHA enough ammunition to reject my CSV renewal application?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

No, you have to do really bad **** to be rejected....murder, terrorism etc


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks Oyi. I was dead worried. I can now breathe.


----------

